# Glades Runner....



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Now thats sweet! Maybe the shark teeth will scare the porpoises away.


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice,I get my boat back from Tom on Thursday with the Jackplate ;D


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's my newest addition to the Glades runner.










EAT MY DUST!!!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

well I was nice meeting you!

Seriously, be careful with that thing, all the horror stories I have heard were from people with 20+hp on highsiders!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You got bawls.............


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

That's gotta be the biggest 9.9 I've ever seen.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

seriously  thats sick, what kinda speed you gettin' w/ that thing? :-/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures, but I don't see any boat... must be the camo paint job!
 ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Tony, where's the camo paint job for the motor??


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. We'll see how fast she is once I'm reinforcing the transom.
Sophie, I think it's still too pretty to camo it yet, don't you think?

p.s
I'll be very careful.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

tony, you got skillz bro. you have been playin hard for a while with the 15, if anybody can handle the extra HP on a highsider, it would definately be you. be smart, but most of all, be the baddest sob mf'er on the wada


----------

